# Freshtel:    !!!

## Freshtel

,    !!! 
             .  *  - * 
512 ./ - 75 
1024 / - 125 
2048 / - 200 
3076 / - 250 
10240 / - 350  
    . 
     .
    IP.
          . 
        - *WiMAX Outdoor  Motorola CPE 450*
(     ,       - ,         ). 
    ,     : *.   47,   2-3 .* 
          ,   !!!

----------


## 23q

*Freshtel*,      ?))

----------


## Freshtel

,     ,        )

----------


## 23q

*Freshtel*,  ,     ,    ,   .    ?

----------


## Mihey

!    ? 
   ,        ,    -  .     ???

----------

.

----------


## Freshtel

** .      .

----------

,    ...

----------


## Freshtel

,     ,

----------


## Alternet

.    ?   

> *Freshtel*,  ,     ,    ,   .    ?

    ?

----------


## Freshtel

,          !

----------


## Mihey

....

----------


## Freshtel

*.   47*,   2-3 .

----------



----------

.
,   :  

> !   ,   ,   .  ?   .
>  ,      ,  , .

     ,     ?  .
  ... 
 ,  ,            ?

----------

**,   ?
   ,     -.

----------


## rust

...

----------

